# Social media in Egypt



## Robert137 (Feb 19, 2011)

Found this interview with a Libyan who grew up in Egypt - he's a social media specialist with quite a few things to say about the upheaval

businessbecause com/commentary/grenoble-grad-on-egyptian-unrest.htm


----------

